# Netbeans und JApplet-Form



## kdiom (17. Okt 2005)

-Mit netbeans4.2,beim ausführen einem Applet(mit GUI z.B JApplet-Form hergestellt), kann ich das mit Appletviewer schön sehen.Aber im IE läuft das irgendwie nicht  . :cry: Was aber komisch ist, wenn ich selbst alle code direkt schreibe ohne hilf von GUI-Form(normale java Classe) kann ich mein Applet mit Appletviewer und IE sehen.  :autsch: 

-Gleichzeitig andere Seite  Applets mit Bild geschrieben werden angezeigt von Appletviewer, aber ohne das Bild dadrin.
Habe überall in tutorial ,verschiedene FAQ,forums... gesucht, :###  Aber noch nicht gefunden.
Wenn jemand mir endlich helfen könnte,wäre schön.Danke voraus! :?


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Okt 2005)

Guck doch mal in die Java-Console des Browsers, was er da so ausgibt.


----------



## kdiom (18. Okt 2005)

Entschuldigunge esist  fast alles auf Französich,aber ich hoffe du kannst mit was gechrieben ist was anfangen.Einige habe ich übersetzt.
package ist :    Paket
Classe ist:       Finito.java

Java Plug-in 1.5.0_04
Utilisation de la version JRE 1.5.0_04 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Répertoire d'accueil de l'utilisateur = C:\Documents and Settings\diom-coul



charger : classe Paket/Finito.class introuvable.(nicht gefunden)
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Paket.Finito.class
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Documents and Settings\diom-coul\Mes documents\PROJEKT_KAL\AppletLibre\src\Paket\classes\Paket\Finito\class.class (Le chemin d'accès spécifié est introuvable)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.file.FileURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.file.FileURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	... 10 more
Exception in thread "Thread-7" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter.showLoadingError(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.showAppletException(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter.showLoadingError(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.showAppletStatus(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "thread applet-Paket/Finito.class" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter.showLoadingError(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.showAppletException(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jdesktop/layout/GroupLayout$Group
	at java.lang.Class.getDeclaredConstructors0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.privateGetDeclaredConstructors(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.getConstructor0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Okt 2005)

Ausgabe deiner Java-Console hat gesagt.:
			
		

> charger : classe Paket/Finito.class introuvable.(nicht gefunden)
> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Paket.Finito.class


Er kann die angegebene Klasse in dem angegebenen Package nicht finden.
Hast du das Package beim Aufruf der Klasse im Applet-Tag mit angegeben?
Zeig doch mal deinen HTML-Code dazu.

Außerdem ist Pfad von HTML-Datei und Package/Klasse in deinem Dateisystem interessant.


----------



## kdiom (18. Okt 2005)

Das ist die HTML Datei die ich benutze.Die  ist von netbeans generiert.Aber ich merke auch neben 
die Finito.class gibt es auch eine Finito$1.class (nur wenn ich GUI-Form benutze),die netbeans auch mit
generiert.Vielleicht könnte das weiter helfen.Ich habe auch schon versucht mit einer web-application und es 
bringt alles nicht.  

<HTML>
<HEAD>
   <TITLE>Applet HTML Page</TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY>

<!--
*** GENERATED applet HTML launcher - DO NOT EDIT IN 'BUILD' FOLDER? ***

If you need to modify this HTML launcher file (e.g., to add applet parameters), 
copy it to where your applet class is found in the SRC folder. If you do this, 
the IDE will use it when you run or debug the applet.

Tip: To exclude an HTML launcher from the JAR file, use exclusion filters in 
the Packaging page in the Project Properties dialog.

For more information see the online help.
-->

<H3><HR WIDTH="100%">Applet HTML Page<HR WIDTH="100%"></H3>




<APPLET codebase="file:/C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/diom-coul/Mes%20documents/PROJEKT_KAL/AppletLibre/build/classes/" code="Paket/Finito.class" width=350 height=200></APPLET>
</P>

<HR WIDTH="100%"><FONT SIZE=-1>_Generated by NetBeans IDE_</FONT>
</BODY>
</HTML>
<HTML>
<HEAD>
   <TITLE>Applet HTML Page</TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY>

<!--
*** GENERATED applet HTML launcher - DO NOT EDIT IN 'BUILD' FOLDER? ***

If you need to modify this HTML launcher file (e.g., to add applet parameters), 
copy it to where your applet class is found in the SRC folder. If you do this, 
the IDE will use it when you run or debug the applet.

Tip: To exclude an HTML launcher from the JAR file, use exclusion filters in 
the Packaging page in the Project Properties dialog.

For more information see the online help.
-->

<H3><HR WIDTH="100%">Applet HTML Page<HR WIDTH="100%"></H3>




<APPLET codebase="classes" code="Paket/Finito.class" width=350 height=200></APPLET>
</P>

<HR WIDTH="100%"><FONT SIZE=-1>_Generated by NetBeans IDE_</FONT>
</BODY>
</HTML>


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Okt 2005)

Ersetze mal den Teil

```
code="Paket/Finito.class"
```
gegen

```
code="Paket.Finito.class"
```

Funktionierts dann? Wenn nicht, welche Fehlermeldung erhältst du?
Welche VM läuft aktuell im IE? Die von MS, oder die von Sun?


----------



## kdiom (19. Okt 2005)

Fast immer das Gleich.Die VM von Sun läuft im IE.


charger : classe Paket.Finito.class introuvable.(nicht gefunden)
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Paket.Finito.class
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Documents and Settings\diom-coul\Mes documents\PROJEKT_KAL\AppletLibre\src\Paket\classes\Paket\Finito\class.class (Le chemin d'accès spécifié est introuvable)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.file.FileURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.file.FileURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	... 10 more
Exception in thread "Thread-7" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter.showLoadingError(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.showAppletException(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter.showLoadingError(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.showAppletStatus(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "thread applet-Paket.Finito.class" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter.showLoadingError(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.showAppletException(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jdesktop/layout/GroupLayout$Group
	at java.lang.Class.getDeclaredConstructors0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.privateGetDeclaredConstructors(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.getConstructor0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "Thread-5" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter.showLoadingError(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.showAppletException(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter.showLoadingError(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.showAppletStatus(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Okt 2005)

Kann ich mir die Klassen mal irgendwo herunterladen, um mir das mal selbst ansehen zu können?


----------



## kdiom (20. Okt 2005)

Von mir aus ,ist es kein Problem.Aber ich weiss nicht wie ich dir alles schicken kann.Sonst hätte ich dir alles per e-mail geschickt, wenn du nichts dagegen hättest.
Danke.


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Okt 2005)

OK, ich hätte es mir auch von einem Webserver heruntergeladen -> z.B. kostenloser Webspace von Arcor, Freenet etc. (sollte man für solche Fälle haben).
Aber E-Mail geht auch -> PN.


----------



## kdiom (22. Okt 2005)

Danke an dir L-ectron-X.Alles läuft jetzt genau so wie ich das möchteanke für deine Mühe!!!


----------

